# Youtube partner - những câu hỏi thường gặp



## Admin (27 Tháng hai 2014)

Một số thắc mắc thường gặp khi tham gia *Youtube Partner*:

*Tôi sẽ được tính tiền như thế nào?*
Khi bật quảng cáo cho Video, bạn sẽ thấy hiện 2 vùng quảng cáo, 1 trong video và 1 bên phải, khi người xem click vào quảng cáo, bạn sẽ có tiền.
*Tôi sẽ được thanh toán như thế nào?*
Để được thanh toán có 2 cách:
- Cách 1: đăng ký tài khoản Google Adsense và liên kết kênh vào nó. Xem thêm bài hướng dẫn: http://phunuvn.net/threads/huong-dan-kiem-tien-online-tai-nha-voi-youtube-partner.33440/

- Cách 2: tham gia Network, cách này hơi hạn chế vì kênh của bạn phải có 1 lượng view + sub (người theo dõi) tương đối cao, lại bị ăn % doanh thu. Tuy nhiên bạn có thể được bảo kê trong 1 số trường hợp dính đến bản quyền.
*Bị dính gậy là gì?*
Khi có người báo cáo video của bạn có nội dung vi phạm bản quyền hoặc 18+, có nhiều khả năng tài khoản của bạn sẽ bị dính 1 gậy, thời gian để hết cảnh cáo là 6 tháng, nếu trong thời gian này bạn bị tiếp 2 gậy thì tài khoản của bạn sẽ bị khóa vĩnh viễn.
*Disable kiếm tiền là gì?*
Một ngày xấu trời nào đó bạn bỗng nhận được email: "Tài khoản của bạn đã bị vô hiệu hóa chức năng kiếm tiền". Đó là lúc bạn phải chờ 6 tháng sau để Youtube mở lại chức năng này. Lý do dẫn đến thì vô vàn: reup (up lại video của người khác), vi phạm bản quyền, up 1 ngày nhiều video.....
Một điều đáng nói là khi bị disable kiếm tiền, thì tất cả các kênh liên kết cùng tài khoản GA cũng sẽ bị theo.

Updating.....

Các thắc mắc khác các bạn có thể hỏi tại topic này.


----------



## kiem tien youtube (28 Tháng hai 2014)

Các bác cho e hỏi, em mới bị dis kiếm tiền youtube cách đây 3 ngày, lập thêm kênh mới liên kết có bị sao ko các bác nhỉ?


----------



## Admin (28 Tháng hai 2014)

kiem tien youtube đã viết:


> Các bác cho e hỏi, em mới bị dis kiếm tiền youtube cách đây 3 ngày, lập thêm kênh mới liên kết có bị sao ko các bác nhỉ?


Bạn phải xóa kênh vi phạm đi, nếu ko thì liên kết vài ngày sẽ bị dis tiếp. Nếu ko muốn xóa chỉ có cách chờ 6 tháng.


----------



## Seotop (7 Tháng ba 2014)

cái này hay nè, nhưng việc kiếm video up lên mà ko vi phạm bản quyền cũng khó, trừ khi mình tự làm viđeo


----------



## PVM (25 Tháng bảy 2014)

ai có cách kiến tiền onl nào chỉ đi ?[DOUBLEPOST=1406267548][/DOUBLEPOST]trang wedd này ảo quá , thấy đang toàn tin mua bán onl mà không thấy gì


----------



## cpnqte (26 Tháng bảy 2014)

rất tuyệt vời. đúng cái tôi quan tâm


----------



## Shinichi_hero (19 Tháng một 2015)

làm sao để kiếm tiền trên youtube? admin làm một bài về chủ đề này đi ạ, em thấy rất hứng thú


----------



## thanhbinhdep (10 Tháng tư 2015)

Mình đang làm video kiếm tiền youtobe, bác có cách nào để đẩy nhanh video lên top không thế.


----------



## Ninalee (22 Tháng mười hai 2016)

muốn bắt đầu thì làm từ đâu đây?


----------



## kiemthecao (1 Tháng năm 2017)

toàn dính bản quyền v


----------



## sakurahachico0312 (27 Tháng mười 2020)

Mình cũng đang bắt đầu với 1 kênh youtube. quan tâm


----------



## sakurahachico0312 (27 Tháng mười 2020)

thanhbinhdep đã viết:


> Mình đang làm video kiếm tiền youtobe, bác có cách nào để đẩy nhanh video lên top không thế.


Mình cũng quan tâm. video mình chia sẻ các kiểu mới có vài trăm người xem


----------



## anhtrang126598 (21 Tháng năm 2021)

mình cũng quan tâm, cảm ơn thớt ạ


----------

